# Godzilla vs One Piece, Naruto and Bleach



## Aya Brea (Oct 8, 2009)

Godzilla has every ability he's ever shown. The big 3 has all of their characters at full power, are in their current forms and are teaming up to fight him. Bloodlust on for big 3, Godzilla doesn't care about them until they begin to use their first attack.

Battle is in Tokyo and they get 20 minutes of prep time while he goes around destroying it. Who wins?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh god... The big G stomps... Literally


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Why.......I...........don't............even...............


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 8, 2009)

Changed it a bit. Any differences now at least ?


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Lets see...


-Crocodile drains'em.
-Kuma sends him into space.
-Enel Rains El Thors on'em all day from a safe distance (or hits him with island bustin' Raigo's).
- Mr 3's wax could possibly hold him down (considering it could hold power houses like Dorry and Brogy who have proven to have insane strength feats.)
-Aokiji probably solo's.
-Jozu could probably knock him on his ass.


Sure win strategy (i think):

1. Aokiji Ice Age's him.
2. Some hard hitters come in and turn BigG into ice Crystals.

All in all, i think Godzilla would fall sooner or later. Just too many powerful/broken characters that he's up against here


'Oz The Broken' could be brought into this as well with a little prep time.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 8, 2009)

Well from what i've heard about Godzilla other than the old cartoon and movie i've seen

He likely take it, the question is however if he can hit the flies that keep stinging him.

also would Godzilla be able to anything if entrapped in the moon? 

also we got the problem that we don't know if the Spirit king is just an old geezer or got powers more along Buddha/ God and their like


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

Godzilla destroys RS, OP, Naruto and Bleach. If this is comic Godzilla who took Thor's Godblast then this is even worse, he was compared to the Midgard serpant by Thor.



> Lets see...
> 
> 
> -Crocodile drains'em.
> ...



Do you even know all of Godzilla's powers and feats? The crappy American version Zilla is'nt being used here. 

See the OBD wiki or actually google it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla destroys RS, OP, Naruto and Bleach. If this is comic Godzilla who took Thor's Godblast then this is even worse, he was compared to the Midgard serpant by Thor.



Ahh yeah... comic G... i forgot about him .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

Movie one takes it just fine as well if he gets all his japanese movie feats and powers.


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 8, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> -Crocodile drains'em.
> -Kuma sends him into space.
> -Enel Rains El Thors on'em all day from a safe distance (or hits him with island bustin' Raigo's).
> - Mr 3's wax could possibly hold him down (considering it could hold giants like Dorry and Brogy would have insane strength feats.)
> ...



- Drains him of what? Energy? Godzilla doesn't run out.
- There is no safe distance. Godzilla's Atomic Breath extends into space.
- Godzilla is much bigger and much stronger than Dorry and Brogy. He's a 400ft monster capable of lifting hundreds of thousands of tons with no trouble.
- Kiryu used its Absolute Zero Cannon on Godzilla at close range; a weapon that freezes and disintegrates whatever it touches. He hit Godzilla and froze the ocean, but seconds later Godzilla broke out unharmed. I can't see Aokiji's ability being more effective than Kiryu's AZC.

As for Jozu, I'll just lump him together with Mr. 3 and prove Godzilla can overpower both of their abilities:


*Spoiler*: __ 



bobomb




This is movie Godzilla by the way. Anyway, even with the prep time they couldn't win? I thought that would be the deciding factor, since Godzilla clearly outranks them in ability.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Movie one takes it just fine as well if he gets all his japanese movie feats and powers.



*Reads edited comment*

I know we're using all of Godzilla's incarnations here (hence the OP...), but i did forget about his comic version.

Anyway, the OP says everyones bloodlusted and Godzilla isn't in attack mode until he's attacked first. Godzilla was hit by 'Ice Beams' in Godzilla Vs Destroyah, and its purpose worked out in the end (Even with him being at insanely high temperatures. He's also been frozen plenty of times throughout the series (one being in Final Wars). Aokiji could more than likely have Godzilla completely frozen within seconds. And that could be followed up with lets say Knightmare Luffy punching his head into pieces.

There are tons of other ways this could go about but with such a large cast against Godzilla, something could be worked out.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 8, 2009)

Wonder if they can breathe in space


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

He emits heat that melts 99% of the characters and he has survived being hit by the very thing meant to kill him. If Godzilla gets all his feats he also Oni Godzilla's powers to revive. Then we have him moving tectonic plates in one of his fights as collateral damage. I'm also pretty sure Godzilla has survived being blow inside out, can't remmeber which movie.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Aya Brea said:


> - Drains him of what? Energy? Godzilla doesn't run out.



Godzilla has blood... And he HAS run out of juice before...



> - There is no safe distance. Godzilla's Atomic Breath extends into space.



Yeah there is. How's he suppose to know where exactly? Random collums of lighting hitting you on the head while the attacker is miles away, wouldn't be an easy find....




> - Godzilla is much bigger and much stronger than Dorry and Brogy. He's a 400ft monster capable of lifting hundreds of thousands of tons with no trouble.



You sure about that?  That spider wasn't that big (or heavy lookin'). Dorry (while in a weakened state) could lift up a skeleton half the size of an entire island (or nearly half the size).



> - Kiryu used its Absolute Zero Cannon on Godzilla at close range; a weapon that freezes and disintegrates whatever it touches. He hit Godzilla and froze the ocean, but seconds later Godzilla broke out unharmed. I can't see Aokiji's ability being more effective than Kiryu's AZC.



I can actually, considering it freezes miles upon miles of SALT water solid for like a week. Never seen the movie with the AZC, but i doubt it could freeze on that big of scale. And Godzilla's been frozen before.



> As for Jozu, I'll just lump him together with Mr. 3 and prove Godzilla can overpower both of their abilities:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kumonga (the spider) weighs 8,000 tons. The Iceberg Jozu lifted was calc'd to weigh millions of tons. The skeleton Brogy lifted would squash Kumonga.





> This is movie Godzilla by the way. Anyway, even with the prep time they couldn't win? I thought that would be the deciding factor, since *Godzilla clearly outranks them in ability*.



Not in strength he don't...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

So they can throw a monster twice or thrice the size of Godzilla into space? And again, this is Godzilla with all his feats. Drain him of blood or anything is useless when he gets his Meltdown feat and Oni Godzilla powers amongst others.

I'm also pretty sure Godzilla survived being hit a comet at ground zero, correct me if I'm wrong but I remember that somewhere in Final Wars.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 8, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Not in strength he don't...


This caught my attention.

Has anyone in One Piece, Bleach or Naruto ever thrown something as heavy as Godzilla's opponents into space?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 8, 2009)

IIRC Godzilla was moving tectonic plates across the earth.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

And I'm pretty sure that was'nt even the strongest version of Godzilla.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 8, 2009)

Go to here have some diet pills for the heart to read up on godzilla.

By way big-G so takes this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

If Meltdown Godzilla's powers are allowed (never counted it to begin with) then he's most likely taking this (intense bodily radiation/heat) and constant spiral beams would be a big problem. 

@Sunny, im a member of that forum (Just to let you know).

Make this one version of Godzilla, instead of like a bunch combind together (Lol, wtf?), and not make it Meltdown and i see him losing.



Testrun said:


> This caught my attention.
> 
> Has anyone in One Piece, Bleach or Naruto ever thrown something as heavy as Godzilla's opponents into space?



If they were scaled up to Godzilla's size some could.

EDIT:

If Meltdown Godzilla's powers are factored in then everyone losses once Godzilla hits his maximum degress...(which is why i never considered it.)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

Why not make them the size of a Galaxy or universe, give them galaxy busting power, FTL speed, the power to warp reality, Dispel Bounds and Giga Drill while we're at it. 

What is this? If they were the same size and could does'nt change the fact they can't in actuality. I'm sorry if I came off rude, nothing personal but you say they have better strength and then when we ask you why, you say something like this. It does'nt make sense.


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 8, 2009)

Instead of replying to the various posts, I'll add a list of some things this Godzilla would be capable of.

Flight
High speed regeneration that allows him to regenerate from ANY condition as long as even a single molecule is left
Long range nuclear waves that emit from every inch of his body in all directions
Can control magnetic energy
Can absorb souls (we'll leave this one out because that would make Bleach useless without a fight)
Infinite energy
Planet busting
Nuclear Bomb level explosions generated from his body
Casually split the earth's tectonic plates using physical strength (a feat used in Hulk threads..)
Immunity to and powered up by any form of energy attack (including electricity)
Can survive in and fly through space
Can create cosmic forcefields
Can multiply strength by absorbing radiation (He's absorbed lingering radiation that he HIMSELF has generated using his standard abilities)
Survived through and destroyed a Black Hole

For the record, Kumonga is 30,000 tons in Final Wars and the comics and was thrown out of the solar system. It was a reference, but it still happened in the movie.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why not make them the size of a Galaxy or universe, give them galaxy busting power, FTL speed, the power to warp reality, Dispel Bounds and Giga Drill while we're at it.
> 
> What is this? If they were the same size and could does'nt change the fact they can't in actuality. I'm sorry if I came off rude, nothing personal but you say they have better strength and then when we ask you why, you say something like this. It does'nt make sense.
> 
> You're coming off as Extremely biased here and are ignoring Godzilla's feats and the fact he gets all of them.




If Godzilla can throw that spider into space does that mean he can pick up and throw a much heavier multi-million+ ton ice berg or an 1/2 island sized skeleton (well the skeleton wasan't actually thrown)? Could he pick up and throw that spider just as easily if he was human size? Mind you the spider was roughly of Godzilla's size (only a little smaller)? 

I dont know how the math would come out, but if Jozu can pick up a '*5 million' *ton block of ice, then picking up and throwing a much lighter *'8000 ton * spider should be a cake walk. 5 million tons > 8000 tons.

Its like comparing lifting strength with throwing stength and it makes by brain hurt. But, all in all Godzilla would win.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 How do we factor in meltdown godzilla? He'd blow up eventually...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

He'd also revive because of being Oni Godzilla . And I'm not talking about the spider either. And Godzilla monsters are more than just 8,000tons, see above. When OP send things into space with sheer strength or beams you let me know.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Kumonga is among the lighter godzilla monsters, but it is 8,000 tons (supposedly anyway). Keizer Ghidorah was 100,000 tons (besides, Godzilla atomic ray is like his most powerful weapon)

mevinc001
mevinc001

Godzilla wins anyway though, so...

edit:

I've seen quite a few Godzilla movies, but not all, and after reading the list and taking into account Godzilla has all of these powers here (even meltdowns somehow...) theres no way he could lose.


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 8, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Kumonga is among the lighter godzilla monsters, but it is 8,000 tons (supposedly anyway). Keizer Ghidorah was 100,000 tons (besides, Godzilla atomic ray is like his most powerful weapon)
> 
> mevinc001
> mevinc001
> ...



That's Showa Kumonga. If you scroll down that list you'll see the comic (and Final Wars) version of Kumonga. All monsters got powered up in Final Wars to compensate for Godzilla getting powered up (althrough it didn't help).

mevinc001

Anyway, could they really not win using prep time? I mean, they don't have to kill him (because that isn't possible), just WIN. I thought they'd at least have a chance with the prep time, all the smart strategists and handy abilities from the three verses. I figured I'd need to combine the Godzillas to make it a fair fight, not nerf Godzilla.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2009)

Aya Brea said:


> That's Showa Kumonga. If you scroll down that list you'll see the comic (and Final Wars) version of Kumonga. All monsters got powered up in Final Wars to compensate for Godzilla getting powered up (althrough it didn't help).
> 
> Taka HQ ED
> 
> Anyway, could they really not win using prep time? I mean, they don't have to kill him (because that isn't possible), just WIN. I thought they'd at least have a chance with the prep time, all the smart strategists and handy abilities from the three verses. I figured I'd need to combine the Godzillas to make it a fair fight, not nerf Godzilla.



Hmm... cant believe i missed that, but 30,000 tons isn't really a drastic jump in weight, honestly.



> Anyway, could they really not win using prep time? I mean, they don't have to kill him (because that isn't possible), just WIN. I thought they'd at least have a chance with the prep time, all the smart strategists and handy abilities from the three verses. I figured I'd need to combine the Godzillas to make it a fair fight, not nerf Godzilla.



If i really thought it out i could probably come up with _somthing_. No promises though...


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 8, 2009)

Aya Brea said:


> That's Showa Kumonga. If you scroll down that list you'll see the comic (and Final Wars) version of Kumonga. All monsters got powered up in Final Wars to compensate for Godzilla getting powered up (althrough it didn't help).
> 
> oguns
> 
> Anyway, could they really not win using prep time? I mean, they don't have to kill him (because that isn't possible), just WIN. I thought they'd at least have a chance with the prep time, all the smart strategists and handy abilities from the three verses. I figured I'd need to combine the Godzillas to make it a fair fight, not nerf Godzilla.



The whole world has sometimes had 50 years to fight and learn how beat just weaker versions of godzilla... and still can't stop him. The Best that they've done is trap him for few years.


----------



## Mannenutanben (Oct 8, 2009)

Testrun said:


> This caught my attention.
> 
> Has anyone in One Piece, Bleach or Naruto ever thrown something as heavy as Godzilla's opponents into space?



Yes one man has done that...


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Normal Heisei Godzilla would ass-stomp these verses.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 8, 2009)

While Godzilla is taking out everyone else, it provide enough cover for Rikudo Sennin to just creates a moon and send Godzilla to space 
10 Tails beast vs Godzilla should be fairly interesting as it said that the 10 tails is stronger than all nine-tails combined.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Godzilla would throw it into the sun. Seriously Godzilla has absorbed the spirits and souls of three immortal Daikjuus in the past.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 8, 2009)

TWF said:


> Godzilla would throw it into the sun. Seriously Godzilla has absorbed the spirits and souls of three immortal Daikjuus in the past.



 yup Godzilla stomps HST then. Hasn't this been done before?


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 8, 2009)

Many times before. And each and every time Godzilla kills everyone in an ancient fury of fiery radioactive death and destruction. They all lose horribly, and fusing all of them into one makes this even worse.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 8, 2009)

ATOMIC BREATH!!!! Or the classic flying double kick. How the fuck did he do that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2009)

Godzilla just blasts his way out of the moon.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 8, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> IIRC Godzilla was moving tectonic plates across the earth.



That was in Godzilla vs. Mothra: Battle for Earth aka Mothra vs. Godzilla 2. I think this was done before and Godzilla wins IIRC.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2009)

Hasn't Godzilla shown the ability that he can survive in space.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 9, 2009)

Quite so. He can also survive in molten earth for many years and be perfectly fine when released. Heck, he swam through and underwater molten lava bed. This guy is a beast.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 9, 2009)

> Hasn't Godzilla shown the ability that he can survive in space.



He was just fine on Planet X in Monster Zero. I don't recall Monster Zero having any air on the Planet.


----------



## punkrocklee (Oct 9, 2009)

usopp uses his dials and absorbs pretty much everything


----------



## Ulti (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2009)

Dials can absorb nuclear blasts now?


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Godzilla has busted planetoids and black holes, lol.


----------



## enzymeii (Oct 9, 2009)

What OP can do:
-Admirals, Kuma, Enel, WB can blast him, but I don't see them as having any more power than the military usually brings against Godzilla.
-Moria could take his shadow maybe?

Bleach:
-Spam giant ceros (wont do much)
-Aizen could use his genjutsu.

Naruto:
-Shiki Fuujin maybe?
-Amaterasu? (he could probably absorb it into his spines)
-Ridoku traps him in the moon (probably the best option available).


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2009)

Ridoku gets spiral atomic rayed into space.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

OP said all Godzilla fusion of every incarnation: Showa, Heisei, Millennium, Dark Horse and Marvel, ect... 

Which means he's going to be impervious to even Absolute Zero, FTL attacks, planet busting physical strength, soul fuckery, psyhic and telepathic resistance and immunity and his body will be constantly giving off blasts equivalent to hydrogen nuclear bomb blasts, ect...

OP/Naruto/Bleach has nothing on that.


----------



## enzymeii (Oct 9, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Ridoku gets spiral atomic rayed into space.



This doesnt even make sense.  Are you saying that Godzilla knows at the beginning who the biggest threat out of hundreds of characters is and can shoot him before he has a chance to do anything else?

In fact, Godzilla's single biggest problem in this fight will be speed.  Almost every other character should have far superior movements and reactions.  On the other hand, his strength, durability and destructive power far surpasses anything else.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> This doesnt even make sense.  Are you saying that Godzilla knows at the beginning who the biggest threat out of hundreds of characters is and can shoot him before he has a chance to do anything else?
> 
> In fact, Godzilla's single biggest problem in this fight will be speed.  Almost every other character should have far superior movements and reactions.  On the other hand, his strength, durability and destructive power far surpasses anything else.



They all get spiral rayed into space.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> What OP can do:
> -Admirals, Kuma, Enel, WB can blast him, but I don't see them as having any more power than the military usually brings against Godzilla.
> -Moria could take his shadow maybe?



Godzilla has laughed off more than a Military, he's been in a blackhole and been hit with absolute 0. He can also revive with Oni Godzilla feats. Marvel Godzilla has been hit by Thor's Godblast.



> -Spam giant ceros (wont do much)
> -Aizen could use his genjutsu



Godzilla has to see the sword, he'd walk over Aizen without even noticing. Forget the fact that if we use Meltdown Godzilla he'll emit enough heat to kill any character in Bleach, Naruto or OP. Forget the radiation or the fact he can take the planet out or breathe in space.



> Naruto:
> -Shiki Fuujin maybe?
> -Amaterasu? (he could probably absorb it into his spines)
> -Ridoku traps him in the moon (probably the best option available).



Godzilla has broken out of Blackholes. Godzilla throws the Narutoverse out of the solar system.



> This doesnt even make sense. Are you saying that Godzilla knows at the beginning who the biggest threat out of hundreds of characters is and can shoot him before he has a chance to do anything else?



They can't do jack. Something designed to kill Godzilla could'nt do the job. If this is Marvel Godzilla then he has Galaxy+ durability. Oni Godzilla can revive. Melting Godzilla kills them by just being there. 1000-1million degrees of heat if I recall.



> In fact, Godzilla's single biggest problem in this fight will be speed. Almost every other character should have far superior movements and reactions. On the other hand, his strength, durability and destructive power far surpasses anything else



Godzilla has FTL reaction speed and he is hypersonic easily.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention Final Wars Godzilla blasted someone out into space, and that was Kaizer Ghidorah who weighs over 200,000 metric tons and tossed another Kaijuu weighing over 50,000 tons across the Earth's horizon.

edit: I don't remember Marvel Godzilla being hit by Thor's God Blast, but lol at Shiki Fuunin doing shit to a being made up of millions of souls.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you sure he was never hit by the Godblast? Well, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

I remember claiming that once but I could never find the actual scans but this was the same canonical Silver Age Thor who tossed the Midgard Serpent which could constrict a third of its body to crush the Earth with its mass across space and Thor commented Godzilla was as strong if not stronger than it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 9, 2009)

If this is an Godzilla fusion of every incarnation then the HTS is fucked. I don't recall Marvel Godzilla having a Galaxy level durability since the hit from Thor's God Blast did some damage to him but not a lot IIRC.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Godzilla was more than a match for Thor in that fight.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reltS52ZMx0[/YOUTUBE]

Just incase someone thinks Zilla=Godzilla


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Does Captain Gordon count as the avatar of Godzilla?

edit: Lol at those terrible english dubs, Captain Gordon speaks English in a movie that plays in Japanese even in the original audio.

That's how bad ass he is.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

moria taking godzilla's shadow is the only option that might actually work. I actually don't see why it wouldn't work, but everyone else wouldn't work. the best possible scenario with moria's shadow stealing failing would be the logias in OP surviving but not being able to actually damage zilla. naruto dies immediately, bleach does just as bad and One Piece even with its recent hax and whitebeard's earth quakes doesn't matter.

AN "average" Godzilla would be enough of a debate, but all of them fused? come on, lets be a bit frank here. this match is absolutely retarded and sounds like nothing more than a spite thread.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Moria would do that when getting blasted by hydrogen level shockwaves are going off all over Godzilla's body?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

yes. because moria is that badass. I mean come on. he a rapist gothic clown :xzaru.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not being serious at all .


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 9, 2009)

Godzilla loses due to having Zilla's ability to be a pussy.

But seriously what do you think the Shounen Trinity can do against *this* guy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Gordon punches women in the face.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 10, 2009)

They all get horrible horrible cancer. Or just dissolve.


RADIATION TANKING FEATS PLZ


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems like godzilla would win, but the shounen trio has too many haxxxed characters. Rikudou Sennin from the latest naruto chapter could be problematic for godzilla by himself as he could seal godzilla into himself, or make another moon

And then theres Aizen who could make Godzilla just think he was asleep forever or something. And then all of the people in OP verse can just be extremely damaging to him, such as Kizaru who wouldnt be able to be hurt by Godzilla and it would just be a stalemate battle for the most part.

So I think theres too much haxx for Godzilla to win.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> It seems like godzilla would win, but the shounen trio has too many haxxxed characters. Rikudou Sennin from the latest naruto chapter could be problematic for godzilla by himself as he could seal godzilla into himself, or make another moon
> 
> And then theres Aizen who could make Godzilla just think he was asleep forever or something. And then all of the people in OP verse can just be extremely damaging to him, such as Kizaru who wouldnt be able to be hurt by Godzilla and it would just be a stalemate battle for the most part.
> 
> So I think theres too much haxx for Godzilla to win.



Are you serious? Even Logias will go down easily due to radiation poisoning. Plus Godzilla can't be aged by Barragan considering he's millions of years old. He can destroy Blackholes as well. So what he's send to the moon? He can propel himself back via heat breath. There's nothing HST can do that can damage him considering Godzilla tanked a giant meteorite thats nuke level in final wars, and he survived in magma easily. Godzilla also got animal instincts, illusions won't work on him. He solos seriously.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 10, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Are you serious? Even Logias will go down easily due to radiation poisoning. Plus Godzilla can't be aged by Barragan considering he's millions of years old. He can destroy Blackholes as well. So what he's send to the moon? He can propel himself back via heat breath. There's nothing HST can do that can damage him considering Godzilla tanked a giant meteorite thats nuke level in final wars, and he survived in magma easily. Godzilla also got animal instincts, illusions won't work on him. He solos seriously.



Yes I am serious. Theres no evidence to show that logias can even be poisened as they are actually composed of different materials and elements. And even if they could be poisened theres Magellan who cant be poisened and IIRC can absorb it. And Aizens illusions are complete hypnosis, as long as godzilla looks at aizen once, a single time, aizen can make him see or believe whatever he wants and I dont think godzillas ever been shown to have unbreakable hypnosis breaking ability. And he wouldnt be put on the moon, his chakra would be sealed inside of Rikudou and his empty body would be turned into another moon, these are things which I have never heard of Godzilla stopping, so correct me if I am incorrect.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Yes I am serious. Theres no evidence to show that logias can even be poisened as they are actually composed of different materials and elements. And even if they could be poisened theres Magellan who cant be poisened and IIRC can absorb it. And Aizens illusions are complete hypnosis, as long as godzilla looks at aizen once, a single time, aizen can make him see or believe whatever he wants and I dont think godzillas ever been shown to have unbreakable hypnosis breaking ability.



He resisted psychic abilities before many times.



> And he wouldnt be put on the moon, his chakra would be sealed inside of Rikudou and his empty body would be turned into another moon, these are things which I have never heard of Godzilla stopping, so correct me if I am incorrect.



Trying to drain Godzilla's power = bad idea. Ghidorah tried that, guess where that got him (hint: it rhymes with "blasted into Thrace and Milled")


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 10, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He resisted psychic abilities before many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to drain Godzilla's power = bad idea. Ghidorah tried that, guess where that got him (hint: it rhymes with "blasted into Thrace and Milled")



But Rikudou wouldnt be draining his power he would be sealing it away, and completely and utterly immobilizing his body.

And another factor that I hadnt gotten into is that as he possesses the Rinnengan he is able to control life and death and could simply take Godzillas soul.

This on top of multiple people from the three verses attacking him at once, and a giant synchronized Haki blast from the people who are masters or just kinda know how to use it in the OP verse would be too much for Godzilla.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 10, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> But Rikudou wouldnt be draining his power he would be sealing it away, and completely and utterly immobilizing his body.
> 
> And another factor that I hadnt gotten into is that as he possesses the Rinnengan he is able to control life and death and could simply take Godzillas soul.
> 
> This on top of multiple people from the three verses attacking him at once, and a giant synchronized Haki blast from the people who are masters or just kinda know how to use it in the OP verse would be too much for Godzilla.



you got to be kidding me with this. can someone other then me please tell Shikamaru why this a very bad plan.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> But Rikudou wouldnt be draining his power he would be sealing it away, and completely and utterly immobilizing his body.



He has to drain it to do that. That would also require trying to physically restrain the giant radioactive lizard. Not a very good idea.



> And another factor that I hadnt gotten into is that as he possesses the Rinnengan he is able to control life and death and could simply take Godzillas soul.



Godzilla has millions of souls merged within himself and can absorb more.



> This on top of multiple people from the three verses attacking him at once, and a giant synchronized Haki blast from the people who are masters or just kinda know how to use it in the OP verse would be too much for Godzilla.



Prove it.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2009)

Like I said, there's absolutely nothing HST can do to Godzilla. The guy survived millions of degrees in magma, tanked a meteorite that nuked a city, destroyed a black hole, Godzilla survived in space without oxygen before ever watch Godzilla vs Monster Zero? You keep saying OP got enough hax to topple him. I seriously see a problem. OPverse have never demonstrated such attacks and Godzilla loled at them. Illusions won't do anything. Animal instincts anyone? Prove to me Logias can tank a heat breath from Godzilla.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 10, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> But Rikudou wouldnt be draining his power he would be sealing it away, and completely and utterly immobilizing his body.



No limits fallacy, when has Rikudou ever shown the ability to seal something as powerful as Godzilla away?

I should point out that in one of the movies one of the major problems was that Godzilla was going to melt down and destroy the entire planet.



> And another factor that I hadnt gotten into is that as he possesses the Rinnengan he is able to control life and death and could simply take Godzillas soul.



Except that this is Godzilla with all of his abilities and at least one of the versions of Godzilla had the souls of all of WW2's dead in him (or something like that).



> This on top of multiple people from the three verses attacking him at once, and a giant synchronized Haki blast from the people who are masters or just kinda know how to use it in the OP verse would be too much for Godzilla.



There are fodder characters that can resist even top tier OP characters Haki.  They have absolutely no chance in hell of taking him out with that.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow I think I just figured out a way for HST to win from the weakest of the three

Anyone remember Susano's sword?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Wow I think I just figured out a way for HST to win from the weakest of the three
> 
> Anyone remember Susano's sword?



It wouldn't pierce him


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Wow I think I just figured out a way for HST to win from the weakest of the three
> 
> Anyone remember Susano's sword?



And you suppose it can pierce Godzilla's hard hide?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> It wouldn't pierce him



cynical principles of

"A spirit sword with no real physical form"



Omnirix said:


> And you suppose it can pierce Godzilla's hard hide?



Doesn't have to..


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

cynical principles of
Yet it slices that snakes' head


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 11, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> cynical principles of
> Yet it slices that snakes' head



Have you ever read Jojo'z bizarre adventure? Stands that have no physical body yet do physical damage. Maybe Shaman King where ghosts cause physical damage. 

Even the freaking wind can knock a bus over.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2009)

The fact is that it has to pierce the target to work. Which it wouldn't. Not that Itachi would even get close enough to use it. And even if he somehow miraculously did Godzilla has resisted stronger psychic powers anyway


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

If its physical damage then heck no way its gonna get Godzilla anyway. Heck Godzilla can't even see shinigamis yet what can they do against him?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I don't particularly feel like arguing on this point since I know almost nothing about Godzilla but what proof do you have that Susano is a psychic attack? What proof do you have that Susano is not stronger than any psychic attack Godzilla has ever faced? 

If Susano's blade is indeed not physical then how could it not pierce Godzilla? It will go straight through him which is technically piercing him. 

In normal circumstances Itachi probably wouldn't be able to get close enough to him but the creator of this thread said "Godzilla doesn't care about them until they begin to use their first attack." 

I don't really care about the responses just giving you some food for thought haha


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

Because Susanno's sword physically beheaded that hydras' head. You can see the blood. Any spiritual sword wouldn't do such a thing. Bleach shinigami's zanpaktou's are made of spiritual energy but they don't count as soulfuck. 

P.S-Why would you be debating if you know close to nothing of Godzilla? One time I had a major facepalm in a Goku vs Naruto thread where someone said "I never heard of Goku, so I guess Naruto wins".


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He has to drain it to do that. That would also require trying to physically restrain the giant radioactive lizard. Not a very good idea.


Well as far as restraining him physically theres Magellan(immune to poisoning of any kind) and any others who could get close to him without dying such as Hidan or Madara. And then constantly blast him while restraining, Multiple blasts from everyone in the big 3 is enough to make godzilla flinch. And I Imagine that Rikudou > Ghidorah in terms of sealing chakra.



> Godzilla has millions of souls merged within himself and can absorb more.


Theres no shown limit to the amount of souls that Rinenngan can take though



> Prove it.


Why dont you prove to me that Godzilla wont flinch by being bombarded by attacks from everybody in the shounen trio.


> No limits fallacy, when has Rikudou ever shown the ability to seal something as powerful as Godzilla away?



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Juubi a combination of all 9 of the tailed beasts sealed, prove to me that godzilla > Juubi, or is even substantially stronger than it, until you can I think its reasonable to say that Rikudou could seal Godzilla.






> There are fodder characters that can resist even top tier OP characters Haki. They have absolutely no chance in hell of taking him out with that.


But not a synchronized Haki blast from everyone who can control it.



> I should point out that in one of the movies one of the major problems was that Godzilla was going to melt down and destroy the entire planet.



Which leads me to another way that I conceived he could be defeated, Madara, could move him to another dimension, and if you dont think madara would also have every other MS user with him. Although Madara would probably be able to do it by himself.

And then theres also Susano'os sword as shadowlords said

And another thought, not necesarilly saying that Godzilla is a bijuu, but it could be possible for him to be restrained by the Senju clans Mokuton. Having Hashirama and Yamato restraining him like that.

So if everything that I stated happened godzilla would still just bust on out of it all?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

Like I said Shikamaru, you think those attacks are on par with modern tech which Godzilla loled at? Once again, he tanked a meteorite thats hundreds of degrees that vaporized an entire modern city, went swimming through the tectonic plates in millions of degrees in the magma, destroyed a blackhole what can madara do to him? Plus I already explained about Susanno's sword in the comment above and why it won't work against Godzilla.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 11, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Because Susanno's sword physically beheaded that hydras' head. You can see the blood. Any spiritual sword wouldn't do such a thing. Bleach shinigami's zanpaktou's are made of spiritual energy but they don't count as soulfuck.
> 
> P.S-Why would you be debating if you know close to nothing of Godzilla? One time I had a major facepalm in a Goku vs Naruto thread where someone said "I never heard of Goku, so I guess Naruto wins".



Yoh Asakura from Shaman King's sword can make a man bleed. 
Won Sul from Shin Angyo Onshi's sword isn't spiritual but it's not physical it's made of his ki. 
Anubis from Jojo'z bizarre adventure is a sword that can cut past a physical object and attack directly inside of it 
Kuwabara from Yu Yu Hakusho's ability is spirit sword and can cut through dimension's and psychic barriers. 

I am debating because you guys are wanking Godzilla so hard it's making me want to give the HST a chance. Really this is like a game. You are given a million chess pieces verse one queen and you are only using your pawns. Get creative.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Yoh Asakura from Shaman King's sword can make a man bleed.
> Won Sul from Shin Angyo Onshi's sword isn't spiritual but it's not physical it's made of his ki.
> Anubis from Jojo'z bizarre adventure is a sword that can cut past a physical object and attack directly inside of it
> Kuwabara from Yu Yu Hakusho's ability is spirit sword and can cut through dimension's and psychic barriers.
> ...



Still you cannot say Susanno's sword is equal to them. Zanpaktou's cannot cut through everything. Kuwabara's original sword is made of spiritual energy yet he can't cut through Toguro's hide.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Well as far as restraining him physically theres Magellan(immune to poisoning of any kind) and any others who could get close to him without dying such as Hidan or Madara. And then constantly blast him while restraining, Multiple blasts from everyone in the big 3 is enough to make godzilla flinch. And I Imagine that Rikudou > Ghidorah in terms of sealing chakra.



Nuclear blast wave. Also this was Kaiser Ghidorah, who was more than capable of wiping out all life on earth in minutes.



> Theres no shown limit to the amount of souls that Rinenngan can take though



Fallacy



> Why dont you prove to me that Godzilla wont flinch by being bombarded by attacks from everybody in the shounen trio.



The fact he took a black hole, absolute zero, volcanic eruption, nuclear bombs, meteors, etc.?



> Which leads me to another way that I conceived he could be defeated, Madara, could move him to another dimension, and if you dont think madara would also have every other MS user with him. Although Madara would probably be able to do it by himself.



Because we have seen Madara use Kakashi technique, and use it on something as big as Godzilla



> And then theres also Susano'os sword as shadowlords said
> 
> And another thought, not necesarilly saying that Godzilla is a bijuu, but it could be possible for him to be restrained by the Senju clans Mokuton. Having Hashirama and Yamato restraining him like that.



Yes, let's use wood to restrain the gigantic radioactive lizard that can casually throw off nuclear explosions 

Really he can throw a blast across a large part of the planet visible from space. How are any of them even supposed to get close to him?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 11, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Still you cannot say Susanno's sword is equal to them. Zanpaktou's cannot cut through everything. Kuwabara's original sword is made of spiritual energy yet he can't cut through Toguro's hide.



I'm actually inclined to say Susanno's sword is even greater than them. If it is indeed not physical then as long as it goes through your body you are going to be asleep or in hypnosis for all of eternity. 

I agree about Zanpakutohs they are pretty fail but Kuwabara's original sword could possibly cut Toguro. The only reason why it was so weak was because Kuwabara was weak at the time. His sword's power increases with the more energy he puts into it. 

We are going off topic and I'm tired now. I don't think I can convince you that Susanno's sword will work so.. agree to disagree?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 11, 2009)

Disagree, your using association fallacy. If shikamaru is still going at it, I am just gonna use Argumentum ad nauseum


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 11, 2009)

Shikamaru the Haki blast is a bad idea because this godzilla can take it and throw it back at them. In fact if energy attacks are their best hope, they have no hope.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Nuclear blast wave. Also this was Kaiser Ghidorah, who was more than capable of wiping out all life on earth in minutes.



This is irrelevant to your argument that Rikudou couldnt seal Godzilla, as some translations even had Madara stating that he was the most powerful being to ever exist after he became the Juubi's Junchurikii and And if Jinchurikii rikudou is up against Godzilla it would seem that he would be able to seal him



> Fallacy


Well its not fallacy as my notion seems more obvious than yours, seeing as how the rinenngan controls life and death, and theres no limit to either in the world, even irl. So why would the most powerful being in existence who possesses the doujustsu which controls it have a limit on such a thing?



> The fact he took a black hole, absolute zero, volcanic eruption, nuclear bombs, meteors, etc.?


Thats the thing, he survived those things but he flinched from them if im correct. And he will be taking them all at the same time, Blackbeard, Aokiji, Akainu, etc. Plus more. So holding him down is possible.


> Because we have seen Madara use Kakashi technique, and use it on something as big as Godzilla


He sent Karin and Sasuke to a different dimension in mid-calm conversation, so im sure with a little concentration, not to mention that hell have every other space-time MS user with him, that he/they could send him to another dimension. And for their intents and purposes that is defeating him.


> Yes, let's use wood to restrain the gigantic radioactive lizard that can casually throw off nuclear explosions


Its not just wood though, its giant chakra monster restraining wood


> Really he can throw a blast across a large part of the planet visible from space. How are any of them even supposed to get close to him?



They can get close to him by being composed of light, darkness, sand, being a logia, being immortal, being invisible to him, being a shikigami, being a god.



> Shikamaru the Haki blast is a bad idea because this godzilla can take it and throw it back at them. In fact if energy attacks are their best hope, they have no hope.


But Haki isnt an energy attack its like a force, or telepathic blast, im not exactly sure, but its not an energy attack upon looking at it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> This is irrelevant to your argument that Rikudou couldnt seal Godzilla, as some translations even had Madara stating that he was the most powerful being to ever exist after he became the Juubi's Junchurikii and And if Jinchurikii rikudou is up against Godzilla it would seem that he would be able to seal him



To ever exist in Narutoverse. That's not saying much, really.



> Well its not fallacy as my notion seems more obvious than yours, seeing as how the rinenngan controls life and death, and theres no limit to either in the world, even irl. So why would the most powerful being in existence who possesses the doujustsu which controls it have a limit on such a thing?



You can't just assume no limit simply because none has been shown. That's the very definition of a no-limits fallacy. Prove it could effect a composite being with millions of souls.



> Thats the thing, he survived those things but he flinched from them if im correct. And he will be taking them all at the same time, Blackbeard, Aokiji, Akainu, etc. Plus more. So holding him down is possible.



Not by the HST



> He sent Karin and Sasuke to a different dimension in mid-calm conversation, so im sure with a little concentration, not to mention that hell have every other space-time MS user with him, that he/they could send him to another dimension. And for their intents and purposes that is defeating him.



He sent them to a different place on the same planet. Prove it would work against something as large and massive as Godzilla.



> Its not just wood though, its giant chakra monster restraining wood



It's ashes.



> They can get close to him by being composed of light, darkness, sand, being a logia, being immortal, being invisible to him, being a shikigami, being a god.



Because Bleach characters have resisted that kind of stuff, right? No HST has resisted that kind of stuff.



> But Haki isnt an energy attack its like a force, or telepathic blast, im not exactly sure, but its not an energy attack upon looking at it.



It's just a command aura, Godzilla absorbed 3 demon gods


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 11, 2009)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> Thats the thing, he survived those things but he flinched from them if im correct. And he will be taking them all at the same time, Blackbeard, Aokiji, Akainu, etc. Plus more. So holding him down is possible.


I sure like to see ANYONE in the HST generate the same effects/AOE/Destructive capability of a black hole, or absolute zero


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> To ever exist in Narutoverse. That's not saying much, really.


It says enough, the most powerful being to ever exist in the narutoverse, who created the moon, and a worldwide used monster sealing method, it doesnt sound unreasonable for him to be able to seal Godzilla, even if he is physically stronger than him as many people are able to seal bijuu that are much stronger than them.



> You can't just assume no limit simply because none has been shown. That's the very definition of a no-limits fallacy. Prove it could effect a composite being with millions of souls.


But you also cant assume there is a limit when its been stated that he is the most powerful being in existence and that he can control life and death. From that you can surmise that there isnt a limit.



> Not by the HST


You have no evidence, godzilla flinches



> He sent them to a different place on the same planet. Prove it would work against something as large and massive as Godzilla.


Idk what planet you live on, but on mine, there arent just cube platforms floating around. Space time jutsu uses a different dimension IIRC it was stated when Kakashi used MS[/QUOTE]



> It's ashes.


It would be, were it regular would



> Because Bleach characters have resisted that kind of stuff, right? No HST has resisted that kind of stuff.


Bleah characters survive fatal wounds all the time, because theyre just souls so, theyr bodies dont follow the samerules as others, it wouldnt be surprising for them to resist that. Plus Orihime for hax healing. And that still leaves the others to resist it.



> It's just a command aura, Godzilla absorbed 3 demon gods


And hell be up against a whole society of death gods. And godzilla wont be shooting back a command aura. If anything hell be getting his attack shot back at him, ie Ukitake


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 11, 2009)

haki=force/command aura? Then godzilla get many times stronger, see final wars.


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 11, 2009)

Godzilla didn't flinch from ANY of those things. The meteor angered him, he charged the black hole head on, he SLEEPS in lava and nuclear bombs are a joke against him. Nothing the HST have ever done could hurt Godzilla enough to knock him down. Whoever makes physical contact with him dies. I made a list of a few things Godzilla is able to do on the second page; check that out before you post.

Well, the black hole made him flinch for sure, but your argument is a joke if you think any character in the HST could generate the same force.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2009)

didn't zilla drown out a black hole? and i think in one old movie regenerated from not but a chunk of his own heart

it's been awhile since i saw much of gojira and i haven't really followed up on the guys feats but i remember some insane ones..(including soaking damage from a potential planet buster or something out ragious)

and I'm trying to think..who in these three verses has the offensive power..to do damage..to godzila or put him down for good..

and I'm kinda drawing a blank..I'm also not exactly sure how the sage or some one with his abilities  can seal the dude up at all..When he's at the very least far stronger then any Tailed beast..and B would more then likely actively resist it

also would a sharigan mind rape even work on a monster like Godzilla?


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 11, 2009)

Attacks on Godzilla's mind in general don't work. Godzilla is extremely resistant to all forms of attacks on his mind. He also has a second brain separate from his first that he uses if he's actually damaged.

Godzilla isn't dumb like Godzilla vs King Kong would have you believe (Westerners having a say in a Godzilla movie FTL). He's stated as intelligent or more intelligent as/than the average human.

Godzilla has 55 years of feats behind him. I guess it's kind of tough to stand up to that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 11, 2009)

Can Godzilla age? Not saying Barragan will beat him, I'm just curious.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Can Godzilla age? Not saying Barragan will beat him, I'm just curious.



his flesh can get all fucked up...but he seems to..have been around for hundreds of millions of years (i think..Christ i could be way wrong here)

Whether entropy would effect the guy or not or if he's even faced something like that before and taken it..no clue

Aizen was smart read the evil over lord hand book on that one "make sure at least one of your minions has funky esoteric powers not just brute strength"




Aya Brea said:


> Godzilla has 55 years of feats behind him. I guess it's kind of tough to stand up to that.



not always the Shadow has like..close to ninety or so years of feats going for him..but I'm pretty sure if he went threw the same match Zillas going threw he'd get slaughtered (i mean even with the funky mind rape powers of later books)

Godzillas just..pretty monstrious


----------



## punkrocklee (Oct 11, 2009)

all three universes get a free hit=several island busters. also hancock can petrify his eyes or something


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 11, 2009)

None of those attacks do anything and if they do by some chance logic gets defied he can revive as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 11, 2009)

punkrocklee said:


> all three universes get a free hit=several island busters. also hancock can petrify his eyes or something



Keep in mind, even if these attacks would do anything at all to him, he still has Regen, from Onizilla, so he can come back from those. There's also the fact that if this goes on long enough he could nuke the planet, due to having the Meltdown powerset as well.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2009)

is there any proof what so ever that they can even damage this guy much less take him down

big lizards a monster in all the sense of the word


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 11, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> is there any proof what so ever that they can even damage this guy much less take him down
> 
> big lizards a monster in all the sense of the word



Not really, if they get too close they get radioactive poisoning as well. One good atomic breathe from him will decimate thier forces.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 11, 2009)

If memory serves he got hit by a Comet at ground zero and if you use Marvel Godzilla who fought Silver Age Thor then there is no way they can down him. His regen is insane.


----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 12, 2009)

punkrocklee said:


> all three universes get a free hit=several island busters. also hancock can petrify his eyes or something



Whoever attacks first gets a free hit, unless they all attack at the same time at the exact same speed. I said Godzilla gets serious as soon as they hit him with their first attack. Before that, he doesn't pay any attention to them.


----------



## punkrocklee (Oct 15, 2009)

all slow attacks fail due to dials


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2009)

Well Boa Hancock does have a chance. Have you guys seen Godzilla vs the Sea Monster.

Well if you have, then you know what I mean.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 15, 2009)

punkrocklee said:


> all slow attacks fail due to dials



Like to see a dial do anything to an atomic blast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

punkrocklee said:


> all slow attacks fail due to dials



Right, let's see it stop Godzilla's Spiral Ray, anyone holding a dial will be reduced to ashes.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 15, 2009)

punkrocklee said:


> all slow attacks fail due to dials



Query:

Are you high?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm hoping he/she is just joking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

Rikoudu Sennins BFR's him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 15, 2009)

Rikouku Sennin - Naruto powerup fail


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

No one is going to BFR him, they'll all melt just being there since we can use Melting Godzilla.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

He BFRs the melt away, too.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 15, 2009)

If the three universes do get one free hit. They'll hit Godzilla with all they have only for Godzilla to then show them a real attack.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No one is going to BFR him, they'll all melt just being there since we can use Melting Godzilla.



Frankly I'm just wondering how long Godzilla has to wait until he can bust the planet, with that ability.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rikoudu Sennins BFR's him.



Good fanfiction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

I think you mean Fanfaction, bro.

If he can BFR a monster the size of the moon, he BFRs Godzilla easy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Juubi isn't the size of the moon.

And the OP said all incarnations of Godzilla are allowed: Heisei has Burning Godzilla who would atomize the planet, same version weaker form was destroying and shifting tectonic plates when fighting Battra under water.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 15, 2009)

Lets make this final wars godzilla. that one was truly badass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Lets make this final wars godzilla. that one was truly badass.



It's a compiled Godzilla, so FW Godzilla is in there somewhere.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Godzilla throws all the Hidden Villages into the sun.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 15, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Frankly I'm just wondering how long Godzilla has to wait until he can bust the planet, with that ability.



3 to 4 hours in combat if they don't use superheated attacks, 1 hour if they do and high powered ice attacks at the the super X3 level will give them more time.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

What I don't even


----------

